# BMQ- Vancouver



## vjv1594 (18 Sep 2012)

Hello!

I'm starting my BMQ course this weekend at BCR DCO Vancouver. I got sized for my kit just last week wed. during parade and I haven't received it yet. 

1. How long would it take for me to receive my kit? 
2. In addition to my kit, are there any other supplies I should bring (e.g. toothbrush, shampoo, flip flops, shorts, t-shirt, etc.)?
3. Additional tips would be cool too 

A lot of people keep asking me if I'm scared for BMQ, and honestly I'm not...I'm excited ;D

Cheers!


----------



## MikeL (18 Sep 2012)

1.) Talk to your chain of command about this,  they can look into it and give you an ETA or tell you when your appointment is with clothing stores.
2.) When you get your joining instructions the kit list will list all items required.
3.) Read the forums,  talk with people in your unit.  Otherwise make all your timings(show up 5-10 mins early),  and pay attention to your staff.


----------



## Paul Jones (21 Sep 2012)

Just waiting to hear back from the regiment I joined up with to get back to me about when I'll be going for my BMQ. Might see ya there, I'm stoked to start training and my reserves career. 
Where dose the BMQ take place out here in Van?


----------

